# Tough decisions



## Cayal (Oct 14, 2008)

Dead Space or Little Big Planet.

Both got good reviews, both look great. Which one should I get I asked myself and then I realised the answer was not in one. I got both 

Ebay is a wonderful place by the way.


----------



## Lucien21 (Oct 14, 2008)

Dead Space all the way.

More importantly Far Cry2 comes out the same day and Fallout 3 the week after.

LBP looks cute, but I imagine the single player being OK, but I imagine the majority of the fun will be in designing your own levels etc. (and I can't be assed)


----------



## Writers Blocked (Oct 20, 2008)

Good news everybody! LBP's been delayed, so your choice has been made for you.

Yeah, I know it's not exactly good news. That was the one I'd picked to buy. Now I have to chose from Far Cry 2, Fable 2 and Dead Space... oh and eating.


----------



## Urlik (Oct 20, 2008)

LBP hasn't just been delayed, it's in need of a slight rework to remove 2 quotes from the Qur'an
(given previous reactions to inappropriate usage of quotes from the Qur'an, who thought adding those to a computer game and would be a good idea?  )


----------



## Writers Blocked (Oct 20, 2008)

Indeed, I just wish that it had been noticed AFTER release.

To compensate, they should give everyone access to the beta


----------



## Commonmind (Oct 21, 2008)

Let me know what you think of Dead Space when you're done Cayal. I've been itching to pick it up, but keep holding back due to the onslaught of awesome dropping this season -- it'll just be yet ANOTHER game added to the pile, so I want to make sure it's really worth it.


----------



## Cayal (Oct 22, 2008)

Commonmind said:


> Let me know what you think of Dead Space when you're done Cayal. I've been itching to pick it up, but keep holding back due to the onslaught of awesome dropping this season -- it'll just be yet ANOTHER game added to the pile, so I want to make sure it's really worth it.



I'll be playing it after I finish Silent Hill: Homecoming. Dead Space should arrive early next week.

But I will let you know.


----------



## Writers Blocked (Oct 22, 2008)

How does Homecoming compare to Silent hill 2? From the reviews it looks like there's too much of an emphasis on the combat. 

I'm not sure whether I'm gonna get Dead Space or Fable 2 come the weekend. I'm playing Fable through again in anticipation of the sequel, but it's been a while since I played a game with a decent scare in it.


----------



## Cayal (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't think anything will top Silent Hill 2 but Homecoming is good - if not a tad frustrating due to lack of health and saves in the area - I feel it does a good job on the traditional Silent Hill creep factor (I still get freaked out). I like it better than Silent Hill 4 which I thought was not to bad.

I recommend it to any fan of the series.


----------



## Writers Blocked (Oct 22, 2008)

Count me in then. If it weren't for the million other games I want in the next couple of months I'd consider importing it. As it is, I'll just wait for February.


----------



## Cayal (Oct 23, 2008)

I imported it because it's had content removed in Australia.


----------



## Commonmind (Oct 23, 2008)

Cayal said:


> I'll be playing it after I finish Silent Hill: Homecoming. Dead Space should arrive early next week.
> 
> But I will let you know.



Thanks man. Homecoming is also on my list. Got so much stuff to finish up, starting to feel a little overwhelmed; I hope I get it all finished in time for LBP and Gears 2.


----------



## Cayal (Oct 23, 2008)

I got Dead Space yesterday.

Homecoming is increasingly frustrating, the combat is difficult. Health and ammo is scarce. You have to rely on your melee weapons a lot more.

It is a challenge.


----------



## Writers Blocked (Oct 23, 2008)

so, we all made our choice for tomorrow?


----------

